# My Nephew



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Heres 2 pitures of my nephew, he is 15 1/2, been training for about 3 months

he is semi vegeterian (his parents are vegie - he will eat chicken out, but thats about it + ok with eggs and tuna)

at the moment he is training 3 or 4 days a week but is doing a full body workout every time

I was thinking of getting him to move to a 2 day split M,T and Th, F

*
What do you think ??*

He has been sticking mainly to machines at the moment with a few d bell / b bell exercises thrown in

He plays Pretty good rugby and has been asked to play or atleast train with a particularly good teams under 17 squad though he is actually too young to play for them at the moment


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

keep him at it mate ..he looks well

i wish i,d got some encourragement at his age.

i,d be massive by now..


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

he definately looks good for15. as raikey said keep him at it. he'll be a big boy in a few years.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Defo lookin good at 15! Get him hard on shoulders he'll need them to ram in to ppl's legs when he takes them down sprintin for the try line (for you Americans on here thats the same as the touchline!)

He'll be as big as you soon Samurai!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> i,d be massive by now..


agreed mate!!! he has a massive build for 15


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

DB said:


> agreed mate!!! he has a massive build for 15


So any suggestions on diet and training at that age


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

samurai69 said:


> Heres 2 pitures of my nephew, he is 15 1/2, been training for about 3 months
> 
> he is semi vegeterian (his parents are vegie - he will eat chicken out, but thats about it + ok with eggs and tuna)
> 
> ...


he is built for someone who is only 15 and a half! is he doing any compound movements or is it purely machine work?


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Cap said:


> he is built for someone who is only 15 and a half! is he doing any compound movements or is it purely machine work?


Mostly machines at the moment, when i go over at xmas we will run through more compound exercises, but at that age its V important to get technique right, so dont want to start before i am there to supervise


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> So any suggestions on diet and training at that age


Basic, simple and fun...

And I would drop the machines and switch over to free weights for everything


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Basic, simple and fun...
> 
> And I would drop the machines and switch over to free weights for everything


Like i said to CAP, once i get over there and can make sure he and his training partner will do the exercises correctly, without too much bravado and poor form, i will get him on free weights


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

gud build for 15, if he keeps it up he will be an awesome build i also wish id gotten into bodybuilding before i was 20, hes got great potential


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

get him doing some compounds he'll b a monster... diet wise.. he looks like he's doin ok at the mo


----------



## sparks15 (Oct 30, 2005)

hey lads , thats me in thos pics , ! i personally think i need to get my front better shoulders and chest ... can any one tell me why ... a few days ago at the gym ... i pressed 90kg on the chest press machine 10 times n then in ma next set could onli manage 7 ... i have since then been barely able to pres 75kg ... but i feel fine !!! help !!! btw thanks paul for putting ma pics up!


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

hey bro looking good, yeah thats quite alot of weight ur pushin at your age, i am a bit curious r u sure it was 90 kg


----------



## Nev (Dec 13, 2004)

tahir said:


> hey bro looking good, yeah thats quite alot of weight ur pushin at your age, i am a bit curious r u sure it was 90 kg


 good question , i could nt bench 90kg . my max of 1 lift is 100kg . i bench around the 80-85 . 15 year ols benching 90kg . ........u must be strong mate


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

u sure it wasnt lbs ? lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Nev said:


> good question , i could nt bench 90kg . my max of 1 lift is 100kg . i bench around the 80-85 . 15 year ols benching 90kg . ........u must be strong mate


thats good lifting yes... but he says all his weights are machines.... so it totally different from a free bar.. sayin that my girls little bro(16) can bench 100kg...u pussy  :tongue10:


----------



## sparks15 (Oct 30, 2005)

it was on a weight machine , chest press , my freind from scaracens was there ! i promise 90 kg on a weight machine!


----------



## ben15 (Nov 1, 2005)

D B - the originator ....

shup you fool, just coz a 15 year old is pressing more weight than your pussy boy!!


----------



## ben15 (Nov 1, 2005)

d b - you should give a 15 year old courage to do well, not make him feel small, heis fcuking hench for his age man


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

heh db got OWNED. lol


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

ben15 said:


> D B - the originator ....
> 
> shup you fool, just coz a 15 year old is pressing more weight than your pussy boy ass, i'll kill yo ass


you'll kill his a$$ eh??......

mate, his a$$ has had bigger pr1cks than you near it .....

get in line ....B1tch!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> you'll kill his a$$ eh??......
> 
> mate, his a$$ has had bigger pr1cks than you near it .....
> 
> get in line ....B1tch!!


lmao!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

ben15 said:


> d b - you should give a 15 year old courage to do well, not make him feel small, heis fcuking hench for his age man


hey Ben chill the feck out mate, DB was only saying that pressing with a free bar Olympic size is different than doing the same amout of weight on a machine!

On a Powertec chest press (upright) I can bench between 60k - 70k each side maybe a bit more but there is no way in hell that I could do anywhere near that amount on a free bar!!! I just would not be able to move it LOL!!!

This is because the Powertec stuff is $hit and not weighted properly!!! This is why I steer clear of most machines!


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

ben15 said:


> D B - the originator ....
> 
> shup you fool, just coz a 15 year old is pressing more weight than your pussy boy ass, i'll kill yo ass


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

ben15 said:


> D B - the originator ....
> 
> shup you fool, just coz a 15 year old is pressing more weight than your pussy boy ass, i'll kill yo ass


 rah! someones a bit stressy!

and 1 more thing i dont think you'll kill his ass, i think its the other way round boy lol


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Lauren said:


> hey Ben chill the feck out mate, DB was only saying that pressing with a free bar Olympic size is different than doing the same amout of weight on a machine!
> 
> On a Powertec chest press (upright) I can bench between 60k - 70k each side maybe a bit more but there is no way in hell that I could do anywhere near that amount on a free bar!!! I just would not be able to move it LOL!!!
> 
> This is because the Powertec stuff is $hit and not weighted properly!!! This is why I steer clear of most machines!


Preach it sister!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

tahir said:


> rah! someones a bit stressy!
> 
> and 1 more thing i dont think you'll kill his ass, i think its the other way round boy lol


can i getta AMEN!!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Preach it sister!


Hell Yeah!!!

AMEN!!!!!!

:tongue10:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Crazycati mate!! that is funny !

it made me wee wee a bit .


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

lol - i really wasn't getting this thread at all...

... so i thought i'd whack some humour in it and liven it up - it was all getting serious for a minute or two wasn't it


----------



## ben15 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi everyone one!! - just wanted to say your da ones getting stressy!!  i was just standing up for the little guy, show some respect to him!!! he can press a hell of a lot for his age man


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

hey ben man no ones getting stressy here but u, u jus need to chill bro, nobody was putting ur friend down either,


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ben15 said:


> d b - you should give a 15 year old courage to do well, not make him feel small, heis fcuking hench for his age man


LOL what u bangin on about? i was callin nevil a pussy!! lol

look on the first page and i stated i was very impressed with his build at such a young age....

get off that tren mate :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## ben15 (Nov 1, 2005)

db

pretty good from a guy who has a fat ass as his display picture??? lol


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Ben15, dude you need to calm down.


----------



## ben15 (Nov 1, 2005)

hey BIG, I'm Messin Wit Him Man lol:beer:


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

...

moses.bmp


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ben15 said:


> db
> 
> pretty good from a guy who has a fat ass as his display picture??? lol


LOL man u can tell your young...  :jerk:


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

There should be some age restriction for this forum as these silly little boys who come on here just abusing people and taking the pi$$ is not on!!!!

The age limit should be 16 or something!!!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

well i think he should have his bare bottom spanked....

by an older, more responsible, mature, member of the board.....

cant think of any one tho!.......

errrrrrr......mmmmmmm......*rubs chin*...

go on then i'll do it if i must..........

do you want to see some puppies young un..????


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lauren said:


> There should be some age restriction for this forum as these silly little boys who come on here just abusing people and taking the pi$$ is not on!!!!
> 
> The age limit should be 16 or something!!!


lol i got a neg rep point wonder who from :rolleye11


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

yes well to be fair even db's mother takes the mick out of him, so we cant judge on slanders made spesifically against db


----------



## ben15 (Nov 1, 2005)

DB - didn't mean to give you a negative point, didn't know what the icons were for!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ben15 said:


> DB - didn't mean to give you a negative point, didn't know what the icons were for!!


dont worry about it mate...


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

ben15 Im tellin my daddy on you!


----------



## ben15 (Nov 1, 2005)

db - i gave you a rep point!!

Mates??


----------



## ben15 (Nov 1, 2005)

telling your daddy?? Deano1


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ben15 said:


> db - i gave you a rep point!!
> 
> Mates??


lol i dont hold grudges mate :beer: eace:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

ben15 said:


> telling your daddy?? Deano1


yeah me!!

i,m his Dad

but i,ve just slapped his ass for telling tales


----------



## ben15 (Nov 1, 2005)

fanks for givin him a slappin'!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

hey lad theres plenty to go round if yer get too cheeky!!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> hey lad theres plenty to go round if yer get too cheeky!!


Is that me included  ???


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Lauren said:


> Is that me included  ???


ooh yer cheeky mare !!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lauren said:


> Is that me included  ???


thats disgusting.... i already knew about one of your fetishes now another :kiss: :croc:


----------



## ben15 (Nov 1, 2005)

hey, enough of that you two lol

, there are "children" here after all lol


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

hahah thats funny^^^ right im off to phone childline bye!


----------



## ben15 (Nov 1, 2005)

you do that!! lol


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

DB said:


> thats disgusting.... i already knew about one of your fetishes now another :kiss: :croc:


I think you are fascinated with me, by making up sexual fantasies about me LOL!!!!

DB if you have a crush on me just come out and say it, I wont laugh...................LOL .....................................I promise!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lauren said:


> I think you are fascinated with me, by making up sexual fantasies about me LOL!!!!
> 
> DB if you have a crush on me just come out and say it, I wont laugh...................LOL .....................................I promise!!!


:flypig:

Ahh hell no!!!

dont need another :ballchain in my life

rather :jerk: off a :llama:


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

is that a dear??? or a juraff? graph??? one of them things with along neck? and spots!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

a llama u monkey


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

lmao !!!! that spit when u pull it aswell??


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

So now we are getting down to the nitty gritty DB!!!

Now I understand why you feel the way you feel about women.

You prefer animals such as Llama's to satisfy your pleasures. So now we all understand, we can stop racking our brains as to why you '*are*' the way you are!!!

Problem solved!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

:banplease

i have no comeback :boohoo::caked:


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

My case is closed!!


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

someone gave me neg rep for on this thread??? who was it ??? hmm come on ???? u pusssy!!!!!


----------



## ben15 (Nov 1, 2005)

well said


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

Deano1 said:


> someone gave me neg rep for on this thread??? who was it ??? hmm come on ???? u pusssy!!!!!


same here deano1!


----------

